# any tips to help implantation?



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi ladies, due to start our FET on wed, i wondered if any one you have any tips or ideas on helping implantation, ?
Any advice would be fantastic
Good luck everyone


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Once the little   are back on board honey - it really is down to them ... obviously no marathon running etc .. take it easy, take all your supplements and no lifting anything heavy ... defo *no*  hot baths or hot water bottles...

  

Mini xx


----------

